# Shameless self-promotion: need your help.



## ScoobyDoo555 (Jul 21, 2012)

Hi All,

Need some help.

I'm now song-writing with a good friend, under the artist name of "Armstrong & Stayte". We're also promoting a fantastically talented and attractive singer called Emily-Jane.

We've just had a song played on BBC Radio (and thanks to Brian for the encouraging comments about the potential of the track). We did a live radio performance back in January which has received very positive comments.

I've also just come back from Peter Gabriel's recording studio where I mixed the song again (just for the hell of it!








)

However, I need your help - having a good song and talented musicians isn't enough. Promotion and support is needed.

*As such, I would welcome your support by subscribing to our YouTube channel.*
ArmstrongAnd Stayte - YouTube

There's some videos of our performance from BBC Radio on there, and more stuff is being put up.
We've also got Twitter and Facebook pages.

Here's the audio of "Hold Me" - video coming soon










__
https://soundcloud.com/emilybeament%2Fhold-me

Of course, if it's not your thing, then no worries - but thanks for reading









Dan


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Not my style of music but the music sounds good as does the performances. Good luck, hope you make a fortune :thumb:


----------



## ScoobyDoo555 (Jul 21, 2012)

Thank you 

Also re-uploaded the videos with HQ audio from the BBC, rather than the camcorder.

Enjoy


----------

